# انتقلت إلى الأمجاد السماوية الأم ســـــارة



## answer me muslims (25 مايو 2009)

نتقلت اليوم الموافق 25/5/2009 غالى الأمجاد السماوية مع الشهداء والقديسين الأم / ســارة رئيسة راهبات بدير الأنبا ضبابه بمدينة نجع حمادي بمحافظة قنا 
وسوف تشيع الجنازة اليوم برئاسة الأنبا كيرلس مطران نجع حمادي وعدد من الأساقفة والكهنة الذين سوف يتوافدون لتشيع جثمانها الطاهر
ومن المعروف أن الأم/ ســـــارة ذات سيط واسع وبركات عجيبة 0ويلجىء إليها كل أبناء الصعيد لا اخذ مشورتها وبركاتها 0
وارضي الله عليها نعما تمت من خللها حل العديد من المشاكل بصلواتها
وحلتها ولم ترد أحدا خائبا 00كقول الكتاب ((طلبة البار تقدر كثيرا فى فعلها ))
تنيح الله نفس الراحلة في فردوس النعيم وفى أحضان الآباء القديسين إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب00




فيديو الام سارة اثناء  الجنازة
اضغط هنا​


----------



## magdy_lilian (25 مايو 2009)

شفاعتها تكون معنا جميعا امين


----------



## onda (25 مايو 2009)

استرد الرب وديعتة الملائكية 
هنيئا لروحها الطاهرة فى احضان القديسين 

اذكرينا يا امنا الطاهرة امام عرش النعمة


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (25 مايو 2009)

شفاعتك يام ياطاهره اذكرينا امام عرش النعمة ابنك
رووم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 مايو 2009)

الام سارة بركة كبيرة جدا​ 
رحتلها مرة في رحلة و سئلتها على حاجة مستقبلية وفعلا تمت زي ماقلتلي

واتصورت معاها انا واصحابي​ 
مع المسيح افضل جدا امي الحبيبة و اشفعي عنا امام عرش النعمة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 مايو 2009)

*مع المسيح ذاك افضل
اشفعي لينا امام عرش النعمة​*


----------



## المجدلية (25 مايو 2009)

شفاعتها تكون معنا أمين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مايو 2009)

_*ايه الام ساره !!!!!

اوحش خبر سمعته من فتره كبيره اوي

في الامجاد السماويه

بامانه لولا الامتحان كنت روحت حضرت العذاء
انا من نفس البلد علي فكره
دي بركه كبيره جدا انا اعرفها شخصيا
بجد خبر وحش اوي
بس هي راحت مكان احسن*_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 مايو 2009)

*بركة شفاعتها تكون معانا امين​*


----------



## هنى هنى (25 مايو 2009)

اذكرينا امام العرش الالهى


----------



## sara A (25 مايو 2009)

*أذكرينى يا أمنا أمام عرش النعمة*
*وهتفضلى فى قلوبنا ومش ممكن ابدا هنسى كلامك البسيط*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (25 مايو 2009)

*خسرنكى امى لينا فى الرض وكسيبنكى شيفعه لنا عند عرشى لنعمة 

اذكريا يا امى اما عرش النعمة  ليغفر لنا خطينا 

مع المسيح ذك افضل 
*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (25 مايو 2009)

*مع المسيح ذاك  افضل جدا  

 اشفعي عنا امام عرش النعمةامي الحبيبة ​*


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

*اذكرينا امام عرش النعمة *
*هنيئا لكى حضن المسيح*
*يا امنا الحبيبة ســـارة*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مايو 2009)

*ربنا ينيح نفسها
الام سارة فعلا بركة كبييييييييرة جدا وهى اللى طمنتنى انى هنجح الترم اللى فات
بركة صلواتها تكون معانا​*


----------



## grges monir (25 مايو 2009)

مع انة خبر محزن جدا
بس هى الان شفيعة لنا امام عرش النعمة


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2009)

*مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدااا
اشفعي لينا امام عرش النعمة*​


----------



## answer me muslims (25 مايو 2009)

فيديو الام سارة اثناء  الجنازة
اضغط هنا​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2009)

*أذكريني أمنا سارة

فأنا بحاجة لصلاتك من أجلى أمام عرش ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب​*


----------



## Ferrari (25 مايو 2009)

مع المسيح ذاك افضل

ربنا ينيح روحها الطاهرة

بركة وشفاعة امنا سارة تكون معنا جميعاً

اذكرينا يا امى امام عرش النعمة

شكراً انسر على نقل الخبر

الرب يعوضك
​


----------



## BITAR (25 مايو 2009)

*وداعا الام سارة*​


----------



## oesi no (26 مايو 2009)

*اذكرينا يا امنا امام عرش النعمه 
رجاء تعديل الموضوع اسم الدير الانبا بضابا  
*​


----------



## lovely dove (26 مايو 2009)

ازكرينا يا امي امام عرش النعمة 
​


----------



## GogoRagheb (26 مايو 2009)

ربنا ينيح روحها

اذكرينا يا امنا امام عرش النعمة ليغفر لنا خطايانا
طوبه امبشويس اهرى ايجون : او تى شيليت انتى بخرستوس : تى اجيا اممى سارا : انتيف كانين نوفى نان ايفول .​


----------



## gogocata (26 مايو 2009)

بركتها تكون مع جميعا اميييييييييييييييييين   ++++++++++شكرا على الخبر


----------



## ميرنا (26 مايو 2009)

كنت عندها يوم الجمعة اللى قبل اللى عدت ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 مايو 2009)

*مع المسيح ذلك افضل جدا ازكرينا امام عرش النعمة يا امنا سارة ​*


----------



## anosh (27 مايو 2009)

*صلواتك عناااااااااااااااااا يا امى 
امام عرش النعمه*​


----------



## zama (28 مايو 2009)

بركتها معانا أمين


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 مايو 2009)

اشفعي فينا امام عرش الرب


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2009)

بركة صلواتها وشفاعتها
امين


----------



## girgis2 (31 مايو 2009)

*خساااارة*

*أذكرينا يا أمنا بصلواتك أمام عرش النعمة*


----------



## شوشو22 (31 مايو 2009)

بركة الام سارة تكون معنا جميعا


----------



## شوشو22 (31 مايو 2009)

:download::Roses::Roses:





شوشو22 قال:


> بركة الام سارة تكون معنا جميعا



:36_3_21:


----------



## شوشو22 (31 مايو 2009)

شوشو22 قال:


> :download::Roses::Roses:
> 
> :36_3_21:



:smi102:


----------



## king (1 يونيو 2009)

ازكرينا امام عرش النعمة ياماى العزيزة


----------

